# Steps to develope a driver of Wifi



## quantum (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a PC with windows, and so. The thing is, as I am almost a crazy, I'm constanly jumping in a system or other.
A time ago, some of you, told me that I need the specifications of the chipset, or I think so.
My idea is to develope an program, upload it to the ports, etc.
The goal of this is: you want to use bsd, but you don´t have a wire near to you, but you have a wireless router? The idea is very clear, right?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jan 9, 2020)

before you spend months I warn you. Wifi is working in FreeBSD. Just choose the right USB-Wifi dongle. Ask here if you need purchase suggestions or look into old posts. 

... i hope in interpreted correctly your post. 

bye


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 10, 2020)

Most likely, your WiFi adapter is already supported. If you give the community any details, we might be able to help you pick the right driver and get it set up.

Writing a WiFi driver from scratch is hard, very hard. How much kernel and device driver experience do you have? Do you fully understand 802.11 in all its detail?


----------



## fnoyanisi (Feb 9, 2020)

Check whether your hardware is supported first;








						FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




If not in the RELEASE, there may be something in the CURRENT.


----------

